# SFX what can I get?



## Tacoma (May 26, 2007)

Deposited a 2 bdr week 29 in October at Banff and requested anything on Oregon or Washington or BC coasts for this summer and nothing came up.  Put in requests for ski resorts for X-mas/New Year's and spring break exactly one year out and still haven't heard boo.  As a teacher I have no flexibility on holiday times so I put in I would take a 1 bedroom as that should be easier to get. It's getting time to think about requests for next summer in case nothing comes up.  I live in Calgary and prefer to drive although I would be flying to Ottawa next summer so could also do the northeast coast.  What should iI be able to get?  I am flexible in resort quality and size but can not be in dates.  I realize Banff Rocky Mountain Resort is not a 5 star but it is the only time share in Banff and it was definitely a prime week in their larger units deposited far enough out that people would have had time to organize the trip.  This is not a complaint just a request so I don't find myself having to buy expensive airfares or lose the week. I know many of you TUGGERS know exactly what to do.

Joan 

Joan


----------



## falmouth3 (May 26, 2007)

You may get some responses here, but on timeshareforums.com, an SFX representative answers questions that are posted.  Probably better to get an answer straight from the horse's mouth.

Sue


----------



## chellej (May 26, 2007)

I have not had any luck with SFX either.  I gave them a 4th of July week at Island Park Village, a week that has always been a tiger trader in RCI and none of my requests have been filled.

I currently have requested a week that covers next spring in Cabo - Mexico is one of their specialties so I figured they could match something but it has been a month and so far nothing and I know others have gotten the same area for the same time frame in a matter of days.

I think it really depends what you give them.  Island Park was gold crown when I deposited it but has since dropped back to silver but like Banff is one of the few timeshares with good access to Yellowstone.


I really dislike their model as well.  They discourage phone calls - no on-line access.  I guess this is how they manage to give 3 for 1 specials - the % of reguests that are not filled and the deposit expires.  They will not get any more of my weeks.


----------



## Kola (May 26, 2007)

My experience has been similar to Chellej. Deposited my July week more than a year ago, had several ongoing requests covering NC, SC, Tn, Bahamas, Aruba, etc. with nothing so far. To improve my chances I always give them a time frame anywhere from four to ten weeks, but that does not seem to help. I find that Mexico is where they tend to have good supply. Even there their main supply source appears to be the newly developed Mayan Resorts in various locations and not the long established resorts such as the Cancun Royals. Their new and frequently updated list of "specials" offers some interesting resorts, at a price of course, but only if you are willing to travel at relatively short notice. 

Kola


----------



## falmouth3 (May 26, 2007)

I've gotten everything I've asked for - except a 2 BR in Sedona, although they did find a 1 BR.  I've asked for Scotland, Hawaii, and Las Vegas.  I've had a choice of weeks and sometimes resorts.  I can't explain why some people don't have luck with them, yet I've been happy.

Sue


----------



## ffxjack (May 26, 2007)

I have no personal experience w/exchanges but I emailed the representative from timeshareforums and he was prompt and courteaous in his reply.  More importantly, he was honest that he didn't think my chances of getting the trade I wanted was very good.


----------



## lawren2 (May 26, 2007)

falmouth3 said:


> I've gotten everything I've asked for - except a 2 BR in Sedona, although they did find a 1 BR.  I've asked for Scotland, Hawaii, and Las Vegas.  I've had a choice of weeks and sometimes resorts.  I can't explain why some people don't have luck with them, yet I've been happy.
> 
> Sue



There are more restrictions when using independents over the oligopoly exchange companies. People are always happiest when they study the strengths and weaknesses of the individual exchange company before they go in with them.

All of them work best with as open a window as possible, as long a request time as they can work with and targeting the places that they specialize and get the most inventory in.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 26, 2007)

I feel comfortable calling SFX and was thrilled when they got me a week in Hawaii this June on a request only 6 weeks earlier.
Liz


----------



## Parkplace (May 27, 2007)

I've had a request in since January for Hawaii for anytime between mid October and mid December, and have not heard a word from them yet.


----------



## Judy (May 27, 2007)

Tacoma said:


> As a teacher I have no flexibility on holiday times so I put in I would take a 1 bedroom as that should be easier to get. It's getting time to think about requests for next summer in case nothing comes up....I am flexible in resort quality and size but can not be in dates.


  I was a teacher for many years and found it to be difficult to exchange during school vacation times, no matter which exchange company I tried.  
SFX focuses on high quality resorts, so I don't think that your willingness to be flexible on quality will do you much good with them.  You are looking for tough trades (date-wise) with what-for-SFX might be a less desirable deposit (not Crown or 5*).  
I suggest that you call them, give them your dates and ask what they have available or what they would most likely be able to get for you.  They have different people assigned to different areas of the world, so maybe you'll have to talk with several agents.  Good luck


----------



## "Roger" (May 27, 2007)

I second Judy's suggestion.  Decide which weeks might be good one's for a vacation and call SFX and ask what they have available then.  Years ago I was in a similar position.  I was sweating out losing my week entirely.  I ended up doing the above and taking the most attractive week that they happened to have on hand.

Good luck.


----------



## Kola (May 27, 2007)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I feel comfortable calling SFX and was thrilled when they got me a week in Hawaii this June on a request only 6 weeks earlier.
> Liz



Hawaiian weeks are not that difficult to get depending on the season and on how selective you are in terms of resort location. For comparison only, if I wanted a week in Hawaii I would first check the HTSE website where, as of today, I found 15 listings for Sept. 07, 10 for Oct., 27 weeks in Nov.07 but only one in Jan.08 and 3 in Febr.08, zero in March 08.  Clearly, if I was desperate for Hawaii at any time the opportunity is there. But I strongly doubt that SFX could offer a comparable choice even in off season. 

Kola


----------



## Tacoma (May 27, 2007)

*Thanks for the suggestions*

Some good ideas.  I just hate to be calling and be a pain. However before it is time for me to request for next summer I am going to call them.  So far have only called once and i do remember them offering Lake Tahoe area for the summer but figured it was much too early to take anything they had.  Also figure I could request Orlando for the 3 weeks of July on the last year it is good for and hope for the best. At least the kids would be happy. I love DAE they don't get lots but you always know what you can get at least. I scooped a 3 bedroom in Anaheim for July 4th a few years ago.  Plus customer service is always excellent.  I get the impression SFX keeps some people happy(with the best resorts) and has no contact with others at all.  I remember reading we were supposaed to get ongoing e-mails saying they were continuing to search and I've never received one.  I'd be curious to hear if others receive occasional e-mails.  I think no contact after months of membership and several requests is just wrong.

Joan


----------



## Tacoma (May 27, 2007)

*Thanks for the suggestions*

Some good ideas.  I just hate to be calling and be a pain. However before it is time for me to request for next summer I am going to call them.  So far have only called once and i do remember them offering Lake Tahoe area for the summer but figured it was much too early to take anything they had.  Also figure I could request Orlando for the 3 weeks of July on the last year it is good for and hope for the best. At least the kids would be happy. I love DAE they don't get lots but you always know what you can get at least. I scooped a 3 bedroom in Anaheim for July 4th a few years ago.  Plus customer service is always excellent.  I get the impression SFX keeps some people happy(with the best resorts) and has no contact with others at all.  I remember reading we were supposaed to get ongoing e-mails saying they were continuing to search and I've never received one.  I'd be curious to hear if others receive occasional e-mails.  I think no contact after months of membership and several requests is just wrong.

Joan


----------



## chellej (May 28, 2007)

Joan

I agree with you. If you have the "best" resorts you will get what you want.  That is where I went wrong.  Since they advertise that they only accept the top resorts then in my logic if they accept my resort then it should be a "top" resort and I was under the MISTAKEN impression that while some trades would be harder than others that I would have an equal shot at them. That is not true.

As someone mentioned earlier, when I get to the point that I am set on a time to travel, I will just call & see what is available & take it versus loosing the week.

Like you, other than the automated response when I have placed my requests, I have never had any follow up emails.


----------



## ffxjack (May 28, 2007)

Joan,
I'm not a member of SFX but I have contacted Mark from SFX via email with some questions (found out he posts almost daily at timeshareforums) and he was prompt and honest in his reply.  I think it would be worth it to at least drop him a line.
Good luck!


----------



## camachinist (May 28, 2007)

> I get the impression SFX keeps some people happy(with the best resorts) and has no contact with others at all. I remember reading we were supposaed to get ongoing e-mails saying they were continuing to search and I've never received one. I'd be curious to hear if others receive occasional e-mails. I think no contact after months of membership and several requests is just wrong.



Similar experience with a MGC (Marriott) interval. Some have opined I was "foolish" for depositing such an interval with SFX; I saw it as an experiment 

This is one instance where my research has led me to opine that those who are good at social engineering hacks (aka schmoozing) do much better with SFX than those of us who, either for lack of time or skill, just deposit and request. I've been a platinum member there for about two years now.

Pat


----------



## MaryH (May 28, 2007)

I have had good luck with SFX but I have a fair bit of flexibility on my time and tend to plan closer in than far out.   When I plan far out, I tend to find my schedule / pattern changed as a consultant and the dates may not work that well.

I got a London week on Sellout list summer 2005, last year I got an Hawaii Kauai week at Lawai Beach Resort about 4-6 weeks out last summer.   They came back a few times with result to searches with not exact fits but by then my schedule had changed.  I wanted Kauai for a friend's honeymoon and maybe some time in Big Island or Maui the week after but ended up booking Kauai with my RHC points after a couple of months.  They came back about a month ago (about 6 month after request) for summer week on Big Island 3 months before checkin but by that time, my friend had booked hotels already.

My guess is that your chances are pretty poor for ski week over Christmas and New Year.  Everyone wants those holiday weeks and supply would be higher than demand.  If you want 2bdrm, the chance is even lower than low.  SFX do not get a lot on the Oregon and Washington Coast, especially prime summer weeks.  North East may be a better option, maybe they have something in Vermont or Cape Cod is a lot shot since summer weeks there is also tight on space.  I don't think SFX get a lot of Tremblant.  

I think late October is when a lot of people start to deposit their 2008 weeks so although it does not hurt to get your request in, don't get upset if you don't get a match right away.


----------



## falmouth3 (May 28, 2007)

*SFX ski week*

I know that they had a 1 BR in Steamboat Springs for President's week 2007 and they're likely to get one for 2008.   

Sue


----------



## Tacoma (May 28, 2007)

*Thanks again*

I will clearly have to change my approach for next summer maybe call them every 2-3 weeks and ask what they have.  I just hate to do it when they say wait but by then 1 full year of my time will be over so I will get more demanding.  I have been having problems with timeshare forums but will ask my husband to see if he can get it up and running.  Unfortunately as a Canadian teacher I don't get President's week.  Always have to be careful as a teacher complaining about holidays since no one has any sympathy for us. 
Joan


----------



## Parkplace (May 29, 2007)

I called them to see how my request was coming and got a recording saying that if I was calling regarding my request and if I had not heard from them, it was because they didn't have anything yet.

I've decided to give them until June and if I've not heard anything I will start to telephone, and telephone, and telephone......


----------



## Judy (May 29, 2007)

Tacoma said:


> I will clearly have to change my approach for next summer maybe call them every 2-3 weeks and ask what they have.  I just hate to do it when they say wait but by then 1 full year of my time will be over so I will get more demanding.


  When they "say wait", they're referring to those who might call just to ask how their request is coming.  But they're happy to help us when we call to ask what they have in inventory.  It's a whole different question that gives them the opportunity to confirm an exchange and make some money.


----------



## camachinist (May 29, 2007)

Personally, I think they make a fair profit brokering their deposits. The exchange fees are just icing. 

That brings another experiment to mind 

Pat


----------



## TravelSFO (May 29, 2007)

Also, when calling always mention that you are a Platinum member.  They perk up for that.  

I once called and asked some questions about a request, and was given the runaround.  Then, once I mentioned I was Platinum, I was transfered to someone else who took a little more time with me.


----------



## camachinist (May 29, 2007)

Wouldn't the rep know that by looking at the account? That information (member status) appears in the online account page....

I see a script rewrite in the offing.... 

Pat


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 1, 2007)

Kola said:


> My experience has been similar to Chellej. Deposited my July week more than a year ago, had several ongoing requests covering NC, SC, Tn, Bahamas, Aruba, etc. with nothing so far. To improve my chances I always give them a time frame anywhere from four to ten weeks, but that does not seem to help. I find that Mexico is where they tend to have good supply. Even there their main supply source appears to be the newly developed Mayan Resorts in various locations and not the long established resorts such as the Cancun Royals. Their new and frequently updated list of "specials" offers some interesting resorts, at a price of course, but only if you are willing to travel at relatively short notice.
> 
> Kola



I had no problem getting a week at the Royal Mayan - Cancun through SFX. I only did the Royals once as I far prefer the Grand Mayan resorts to the Royals.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 1, 2007)

lawren2 said:


> There are more restrictions when using independents over the oligopoly exchange companies.



What restrictions are you referring to? I have been using SFX exclusively for 10+ years. Prior to that, I used both RCI and II. The only restriction that SFX has is what they will accept for deposit. Other than that, SFX has far fewer restrictions than RCI and II. A lot of my exchanges would have been impossible with RCI because of their 1 in 4 restrictions.


----------



## Kola (Jun 2, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> I had no problem getting a week at the Royal Mayan - Cancun through SFX. I only did the Royals once as I far prefer the Grand Mayan resorts to the Royals.



In two seasons we spent five weeks at the Mayan reports between Riviera Maya and Nuevo Vallarta, all via SFX.  No problem getting those resorts through SFX either as an exchange or as a bonus week. We never asked for any winter holiday weeks or for the popular March vacation period. My problem with SFX is with destinations other than Mexico, incl. the Atlantic coast, Hawaii, the Caribbean islands, even Maine. We got nothing so far even though I always give them at least a four weeks time frame, in some cases up to eight weeks. Having deposited a July week I certainly don't want an October or November week in return. Since SFX is so selective in terms of weeks (seasons) they will accept, I have every right to expect a prime week for my prime week deposit. I want SFX to play by their own rules. 

Kola


----------



## lawren2 (Jun 2, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> What restrictions are you referring to? I have been using SFX exclusively for 10+ years. Prior to that, I used both RCI and II. The only restriction that SFX has is what they will accept for deposit. Other than that, SFX has far fewer restrictions than RCI and II. A lot of my exchanges would have been impossible with RCI because of their 1 in 4 restrictions.



John the restrictions are based on my observations of exchange availability. 

If you want the northeast/southeast coastal resorts in high season they get very few. There is also a lack of caribbean availability.

I can't speak for SFX, as there availability is not on-line at all, but given the non Gold Crown, non 5 star resorts in the eastern US I would have to extrapolate that there aren't many...

Lucky people that live on the westcoast for the plethora of choices that they have via independents for Hawaii, Mexico and California. :whoopie: 

Those of us that live on the righthand side of the US can use them as well we just have to "restrict" where we would like to exchange to the more likely places of getting a match. Much less likely to be disappointed.


----------



## pt181 (Jun 6, 2007)

*They wouldn't give me inventory over the phone*

I've been using SFX for a few years and have had some good trades but I hate their wait-and-see model.  I deposit a 5-star 1-BR Oregon coast summer week more than 1 year ahead and joined SFX as a Platinum member - I thought it would increase my odds of getting good trades but I don't know if it helps.  SFX has never called me with a close match - it's always exact area and within date range or no call at all.

So far I have received Carlsbad Inn (bonus $199) for Apr 2006, Polo Towers (bonus $299) for Feb 2007 and the new Wyndham at Waikiki Beach Walk for this Nov.  These are good trades, it's just frustrating when you don't hear anything for months.  I like to plan way ahead and try to coordinate timeshare with frequent flier miles so need confirmations 11 months ahead in order to schedule flights as they are really hard to get.  The only confirmation I've received that far ahead is for Waikiki. 

I have 8 open requests in now for various times in 2008, some since Jan but have heard nothing so I took your advice and called them today.  I was told that it is too early to check inventory for 2008 - it won't come in until summer .  ...huh?  I can't believe they don't have any inventory right now. 

Guess I'll have to still wait-and-see.  -Heidi


----------



## 3Js (Jun 6, 2007)

Haven't had any response from SFX yet. Deposited my Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge and have been trying to find something and searching a year in advance but no luck. I see several availability on the same places and time that I am looking for in II though.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 8, 2007)

lawren2 said:


> John the restrictions are based on my observations of exchange availability.
> 
> If you want the northeast/southeast coastal resorts in high season they get very few. There is also a lack of caribbean availability.
> 
> ...



You could be right as I have very little interest in exchanging to resorts outside of California, Nevada, Arizona, Hawaii, and Mexico. I have received exchanges to all of these states.  I have also received exchanges for Branson MO, Manhattan Club in NYC, and the Marriott at the beach in Fort Lauderdale. These 3 are hardly on the West coast.


----------



## dude-luv (Jun 8, 2007)

*Less Enthusiastic about SFX*

Have enjoyed many successful exchanges with SFX in the past few years.  Lately, however, the well has dried up.  I have several requests using deposits from SF and Hawaii that appear to be going nowhere.  All of a sudden I can't get anyone to answer the phone when I wish to ask a few questions.  I wonder if SFX is having problems getting deposits as they are now offering to extend all deposits for an extra year just to receive a 2008 week.  I believe they are going the route of the big exchange companies and renting out inventory because it is more lucrative.  I am considering alternative exchange companies and may deposit only one 2008 week to extend my current weeks which I think will expire.


----------



## eal (Jun 9, 2007)

I've been a member for a few years now and the bonus weeks offer has always included extending the expiry dates of current deposits by one year.


----------



## TravelSFO (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm also a bit disappointed with SFX.  When I recently called to try and speak to someone about near-term availability, I was sent through the phone tree several times, got someone to answer who then transfered me to someone's voicemail -- I left a vm and never received a call back.

I think it's a bit rude to say the least ... and an indicator of how important I am to SFX as a customer.


----------



## Kola (Jun 9, 2007)

This is what I find this am on SFX website:

Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80040e31' 

[Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver]Timeout expired 

/members/member_Requests.asp

What's going on ?

K.


----------



## barndweller (Jun 9, 2007)

Kola
I got in just fine. Checked the sell-off list. Doesn't look like anything new has been added although it says it was updated on 6/8.

I've got several requests in for fairly easy western locations but haven't heard from them in a very long time. I did use some bonus Mexico weeks for the Mayan Palaces but I'm not interested in returning so my bonus weeks that are left will expire unused if something in California doesn't show up by the end of the year.

Update: I get the error message, too, when I tried to check my requests. Mark over at the TS4Ms SFX forum is aware of the problem.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 9, 2007)

Ask if you can use your unused Mexico bonus week for another location.
Liz


----------



## Kola (Jun 9, 2007)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Ask if you can use your unused Mexico bonus week for another location.
> Liz



I tried that last year when my Mexican bonus week was about to expire. No deal ! I lost it.

BTW, I can read the sell-off list on SFX website but cannot see my deposits or requests. I have about six requested destinations but no call from SFX. 

Kola


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 9, 2007)

I think you go to the bar that says request or add a request or something like that.
Liz


----------



## eal (Jun 9, 2007)

their website is down today for membership activities


----------



## Kola (Jun 9, 2007)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I think you go to the bar that says request or add a request or something like that.
> Liz



Liz
It was their website problem which has now been fixed. Don't know for how long.

Kola


----------

